# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Древний анекдот

## Alex_Ltd

Ходит ёжик вокруг бочки и думает: "когда-же этот забор кончится?"

----------


## Botanig

не слышал о таком

----------


## Alexey

А повезло ёжику, что он не в бочке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d

----------


## Catamount

А пошлые анекдоты можно рассказывать?

----------


## radio666

...трави! ...веселее будет! :) 
...а-то тиХА каГ______та.......

----------


## Ice

- Правда ли, что если проиграть назад диск с Windows'NT, то можно услышать сатанинское послание? 
- Это пустяки, вот, если проиграть его вперед, он установит Вам Windows'NT!

Oбpaщeниe фиpмы Microsoft к пoльзoвaтeлям: B cвязи c нeзнaчитeльнoй тexничecкой проблeмoй, рeлиз oпepaциoнной cиcтeмы "Windows 2000" oтклaдывaeтcя на пepвый квapтaл 1901 годa.

Выставка "Комтэк-2001". Американцы проводят презентацию первого в мире суперкомпьютера, который может все! В охающую-ахающую толпу просачивается хмурый хакер Вася: 
- И что же ты можешь, умник? 
- Мальчик, я могу ВСЕ! Хочешь суп из черепахи? Вот он! Хочешь - прямо сейчас на Канары? В момент! Хочешь миллион баксов? Hет проблем! Хочешь Бритни Спирз в роскошной кровати? Тут же! Это революция! Это рассвет человечества! Это конец неравенству и эксплуатации! Это торжество демократии! Это вечное блаженство во славу великой Америки! Мальчик, ну скажи, что же ты хочешь? 
- ОК, железяка, заметано... Я говорю - ты делаешь. 
- Hу же! Hе томи! Говори! Сделаю тут же! 
- Железяка... Format C:\ без бэкапа - время пошло! 

Пpипеpло фидошника(Ф1) поставить себе Win'95. Hашел откyда фpекнyть. Пеpекачал. Ставит, пеpегpyжается, а гpyзится OS/2. Повтоpил пpоцедypy несколоко pаз - всегда в pазyльтате ставится ось. Звонит дpyгомy фидошникy(Ф2), pассказывает пpоблемy: так мол и так, скачал Win'95, а полyчается ось... 
2: - У тебя модем какой? По какомy пpотоколy выкачивал? 
1: - Zyxel, V34, c коppекцией ошибок... 

Диалог "Антивирус и вирус" 
Антивирус: Ты кто? 
Вирус: Область данных! 
Антивирус: А не вирус? 
Вирус: Ни Боже мой! 
Антивирус: А зачем прерывания перехватываешь? 
Вирус: Я?! 
Антивирус: Вот же подпрограмма. 
Вирус: Это не подпрограмма, а цитата из Лао-цзы на языке оригинала в 
альтернативной кодировке. 
Антивирус: А зачем EXE - файлы ищешь? 
Вирус: А вдруг хозяин спросит: "А где мои EXE-файлы?" 
Антивирус: Сдается мне, что ты все-таки вирус. 
Вирус: Ну ладно, только тебе признаюсь, только ты никому не говори! На самом 
деле, я.. антивирусная вакцина! 
Антивирус: А зачем нужна антивирусная вакцина, если есть я? 
Вирус: Откуда я знаю? У хозяина спроси. 
Антивирус: А если я тебя на всякий случай грохну? 
Вирус: А если я тебя? 
Антивирус: Не получится. У меня управление. 
Вирус: А ты свою контрольную сумму давно пересчитывал? 
Антивирус: А причем тут моя контрольная... ОЙ!!! 
Вирус: То-то же. 

"Ты уверен, что хочешь выключить компьютер?" - спросил компьютер. 
Со словами "не хочу, но надо!" Штирлиц в пятидесятый раз за последние двадцать минут нажимал на кнопку "Нет". 

Если ЕNTЕR западает 
На чужой клавиатуре, 
Ты облей ес кефиром, 
А потом помой под душем, 
Посильнее вдарь ей ломом, 
Стукни пару раз об стенку, 
Со стола швырни-ка на пол, 
Походи по ней ногами... 
На чужих клавиатурах 
Это очень помогает. 

Юзеру на заметку: Если завис компьютер - выдерни шнур, выдави стекло. 

Hадпись на дисплее нового каpманного компаса под yпpавлением 
Windows : "Севеp не найден..." 

- Простите, а сколько занимает Windows? 
- Сколько находит - столько и занимает... 


Одна девушка приходит устраиваться на работу секретаршей и говорит: - Я печатаю тысячу двести ударов в минуту... 
Все охнули, а она добавила в сторону: 
- Такая ерунда получается!!! 

Не кажется ли Вам символичным, что праздник мелких пакостей и легких ужасов в Штатах называется "Хелло, Win?" 

А вы думали синий экранчик это Ноpтон? 

Что такое конец света? 
- Это массовое применение системы контроля безопасности ядерных реакторов под управлением Windows 95. 

Отрубил Илья Муромец Змею Горынычу голову, выросло у змея две головы. 
Отрубил две, выросло четыре. 
Отрубил четыре, выросло восемь. 
Отрубил восемь, выросло шестнадцать. 
Отрубил шестнадцать, выросло тридцать две... 
А когда отрубил Илья Муромец Змею Горынычу 65536 голов, сдох Змей Горыныч, потому что был Змей Горыныч 16-разрядным... 

Как-то русские хакеры покопались в программном обеспечении ракеты "ТОМАГАВК" - теперь она называется "БУМЕРАНГ". 

Под утро она тихонько выскользнула из-под одеяла, на цыпочках подошла к столу, включила ПК и несколька раз преподняв уронила системный блок, порезала на кусочки шнур от клавиатуры и мыши, собрала все CD в старую простыню, вынесла их на помойку и тщательно побила молотком. После чего вернулась в постель и уснула со счастливой улыбкой на губах, прижавшись к широкой спине мужа. 
Жить ей оставалось не больше часа... 


Вотт...

----------


## Ice

> Активные участники: 451


И чего ж все молчат...

----------


## Zverskiy

- В какой стране самый быстрый интернет?
Француз - Естественно в Европе!
Американец  - В Америке!!
Русский - В Россиииииии!!!!!!!
- ИИИИИИИИИ?
Русский - Француз в постели. Американец вечно жрет. А, я с Клавой.

----------


## kelvin

форум "forum.ruboard.ru" не знает таких слов как WMZ или вмз,
кроме текущего сообщения.
(лопата)

----------


## Freya_Flo

ВУЗ. Туалет для преподавательского состава. В соседних кабинках сидят 
два профессора. Сидят долго, дело идет плохо, тужатся... Наконец, из 
одной кабинок доносится заветное бульк-бульк... 
- О, поздравляю, коллега! 
- Не с чем, это у меня контактные линзы выпали...

----------


## Logitech

Да уж про ежика как-то не очень смешно. Неужели, раньше кто-то над этим смеялся?))

----------


## BondiK

Общаются двое коллег перед окончанием рабочего дня.
— Вася, что ты первым делом сделаешь, когда придешь домой?
— Разорву нижнее белье моей жены!
— Ого, а я и не думал, что у вас такие страстные отношения!
— Да нет, просто оно мне ужасно давит.

----------


## VW_WV

Фармацевт объясняет практикантке: 
- А из этой банки мы наливаем, если рецепт уж совсем неразборчивый!

----------


## maminsiberjak

А мне по этому случаю внезапно вспомнился анекдот.

Делюсь:

В львовский трамвай заходит старый бандеровец (из под оуновской фуражки торчит кончик чуба, за спиной обрез), обводит взглядом пассажиров и спрашивает:

- А хто мэни скажэ, котра зараз годына? (который сейчас час?)

Тишина... Внезапно вскакивает негр и говорит:

- Пъятнадцять годын чотыры хвылыны, дядько....

Бандеровец (с теплотой в глазах похлопывая его по плечу):

- Сидай, сынку, oт зараз бачу, що ты нэ москаль.

----------


## maminsiberjak

Спорят три крымских татарина кто круче.
Первый: у меня дочка в больнице работает.
Второй:а у меня племянник в ГАИ.
Третий: это все ерунда вот у меня 11 внуков в МФЦ работает!

----------


## maminsiberjak

Способность 21 века
- А какую суперспособность ты хочешь иметь?

- Я хочу уметь превращаться в старика в общественном транспорте.

----------


## maminsiberjak

Одна принцесса говорит другой:

- Представляешь, мне ведьма нагадала, что сегодня на балу ровно в десять ко мне подойдет идеальный мужчина. Я так готовилась! А он! Тощий, бледный, черноволосый! Вообще не в моем вкусе!

- Ну... Она же не уточнила, для кого он будет идеальным...

----------


## maminsiberjak

Старый номер
6 лет назад Мегафон заблокировал и перепродал мой номер, т.к. я им не пользовался длительное время (телефон украли). По сей день я встречаю знакомых, которые пытаются дозвониться до меня по нему и каждый раз трубку берет женщина и отвечает, что не знает никакого Василия Пупкина. В прошлом году я вспомнил про своего старого знакомого, Николая, связь с которым я потерял после блокировки старого номера. Решил попытать удачу и позвонил на свой старый номер с примерно такой фразой: "Здравствуйте, я Вася Пупкин. Мне случайно Николай не звонил? " (в расширенной версии ответа, я объяснил ей ситуацию). 
Сегодня мне рассказали анекдот "Здравствуйте, это Вася, а мне никто не звонил?" =) Ну что сказать? Жиза...

----------

